# Growing old in Thailand



## tjf1969

As I contemplate becoming an expat I have a fear of growing old in a foreign country and not having a support system. What happens to someone in their 80's for instance that is in declining health but does not have any family or support system? In the USA where I am from I would probably go into assisted living.


----------



## HondaGuy

There are assisted living facilities in Thailand you could go live at.
Here's a video showing one in Chiang Mai:


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

Unless you have a very large cash reserve or income, you will not have a chance over here without a whole lot of help. I've been here since 2009 and now 73. I got very lucky in my situation, but, lightning rarely strikes twice. Plus, it is really a very backward, uneducated country.


----------



## Chrissippus

Thai Bigfoot said:


> Unless you have a very large cash reserve or income, you will not have a chance over here without a whole lot of help. I've been here since 2009 and now 73. I got very lucky in my situation, but, lightning rarely strikes twice. Plus, it is really a very backward, uneducated country.


I take some exception to that characterization of Thailand. The scorecard for how well a country has done in managing Covid is the cumulative number of Covid deaths per hundred thousand. At this writing the US has 247 Covid deaths per hundred thousand while Thailand has 30. Even though both numbers are certainly undercounts, it is abundantly clear that the US failed miserably to protect its population while Thailand has done an excellent job, even though the US has about nine times the per capita GDP of Thailand. I was able to tet two free vaccinations here in Thailand and two more for which I paid about $100. I feel well-served by Thailand.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

Don't know how long you've lived here, but, you will learn, in time, that Thailand never ever tells the truth if it isn't favorable. They never report accurately number of tourists, official corruption, elections, or COVID. That's why the media is so heavily controlled and censored.


----------



## Chrissippus

I have news for you. The count of Covid deaths is underreported in every single country in the world. For example, here is the confirmed Covid death count for the US followed by the excess death count for the same period in the US. Most or all of the excess deaths are due to Covid, directly or indirectly.

official excess deaths excess per 100k

















Tracking covid-19 excess deaths across countries


In many parts of the world, official death tolls undercount the total number of fatalities




www.economist.com





I have been in Thailand for ten years. At no time during the pandemic was there any evidence of widespread deaths at variance with the official numbers. Patients were not treated in hospital waiting rooms. Temporary hospitals were erected, but were hardly used. Until recently no one I knew in Thailand knew anyone who had been sick or died from Covid. The same could not be said for my friends and relatives in the US.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

You are not paying attention. And, you didn't understand "...They never report accurately number of tourists, official corruption, elections, or COVID. That's why the media is so heavily controlled and censored. ..." It is much more than just one incident.


----------



## Omegaman477

tjf1969 said:


> As I contemplate becoming an expat I have a fear of growing old in a foreign country and not having a support system. What happens to someone in their 80's for instance that is in declining health but does not have any family or support system? In the USA where I am from I would probably go into assisted living.


There are assisted living facilities in Thailand, most are focussed on people with special needs, rather than just old. I.e Dementia, etc. Traditionally and I generalise of course, Thai culture works on the principle that the aged stay and live out their final years with the family. Plonking your aging and annoying parents into a old peoples home, is somewhat offensive and distained in Thai culture. The aged are the responsibility of the family.

The question you need to ask is the escalating medical costs you will experience as a you age. You are not and never will be eligible for what little National Health exists in Thailand, and to get the standard of care that you as a westerner would expects will cost, a lot, as its all private. As a foreigner, you can have it all in Thailand, as long as you can pay for it.

I have many expat friends, approaching their twilight years, that are doing strong in Thailand. They have secured good insurance, have in home nursing and care (obviously very cheap compared in Thailand) and , above all, a caring partner (often a Thai National) that will ensure that they get the care they need. In thailand you dont have a government system that is actively protecting your well being.

For the record, I am not in anyway criticising the Thai Health System. Thai Hospitals, Doctors and Nurses are some of the worlds best. But, as a low income foreigner, you are not guaranteed of access to Thai Public Health. Your medical care will only go as far as your insurance cover.

My point is this. Thailand is cheap for a expat to live, as long as they live as a local. But personally, when I get old and obnoxious, I want to be in an Australian Hospital, with full Medicare, and a pension. With a government welfare officer that speaks English, at my beck and call.

Whatever you decide, do your sums well. There is a growing problem in Thailand of penniless foreigners, homeless and adrift in Thailand.


----------



## odanny

There is a growing problem of penniless Americans, adrift and homeless in the United States. I plan on retiring to Thailand and will have medical insurance from my employer pension, but after 65 I think that goes away and you are then on Medicare, which is government medical insurance. That is certainly not accepted in Thailand, but I have recently seen an advertisement for Ex pat insurance costing around 4,000 Euros a year (and this was the best package of all available options) which I can afford to pay when, and if, that time comes.


----------



## Richard Head

What will happen in the States is some scumbag social worker will deem you incompetent and legally attach your net worth to her social welfare department and you be sent to home of her choice while your savings pay her departments salaries. Unless you have a family or lawyer who your trust, you welfare will eventually be handle by a social heath official.
I left the USA for just that reason, saw it too many times. Get a Thai wife? Yes and no, amazing how they change when they are in charge of the Baht Book. I get a set amount transferred to my Thai bank each month....I have to initiate it each month. A certain amount goes to my Thai lady to take care of me. If I fail to transfer, there is a years worth of cash reserves in the bank here. Should the lady abscond with one months baht, she is out of the picture and there are many more want to take care of me. As well, many Philo girls would be happy to have that job. I know a few half dead Swedes that have Philo caretakers. The key is controlling the funds. 
Medical insurance...will it cover you here? Check to be sure. Medicare is a liberal communist entity will not cover you outside USA. If you drop it completely and later in life wish to reinstate, you will pat a penalty premium for the rest of your life. Age mid 60's without any significant med issues, you can get good coverage here for around $500 month. Late 60's it can be around $700 month and over 70 it can exceed $1000 month.
A few really Great hospitals here and many butcher shops. Med insurance after early 70"s can be hard to find if you have already established a policy before that age. So if your current retiree insurance will cover you here, it is a real healthy savings.


----------



## odanny

Good advice RH, I'll take that to heart. Getting married to someone you're not sure you can trust, that is tricky as I have a decent amount of money saved up, and that can entirely change the dynamic of the relationship when she has access to it. I wonder if there is a way to get a pre-nup before we marry, and if it is valid in Thailand. I'll find out before I ever exchange vows, if I ever were to do so there.


----------



## Richard Head

Unfortunately, Ive been there and done that too.
In the States, go visit a good divorce attorney before cross the marriage line. Pre-nups....why, they weasels much out of you before the divorce. Generally Community property and assets start the day you're married, not before. So structure your assets before you marry. Keep a running total of how much you give her. 
Do not ever never let her know your total assets. Its like a wolf pack plotting an ambush. 
This is advise from my Thai friends.... things in a Thai ladies life, family / money / social status and you...in that order. She will dump you before other three.
There are really good ladies out there, but freedom with the baht book will ruin them.
Several expats don't marry and just give them a healthy allowance. The girls know if they leave the allowance stops. An occasional gift to the folks also helps. DO NOT let any of her friends or family move in with you, they will never leave. They will constantly hit you up for things..."my iPhone broke, my rice cooker broke, need to see doctor, buffalo is sick."
There is no reason to marry. Just don't do it. She will buy low and and sell you out high.

You can have a good life without being married and you can have a nightmare being married.


----------



## odanny

That's really, really, really good advice Richard, and I thank you for it. As for myself, I don't have children or commitments in the states, and since I've never had children, I have saved up quite a sum of money. The only good thing about being married is I have someone to leave my money to if I pass, and the bad thing is if I get married, there may not be any money to leave anyone. I suppose if it were a long term GF I could still will her my money, but my siblings either don't need it, or don't deserve it. I guess it all comes down to trust in the end, and I have enough issues with trusting people already.


----------



## Yonina

odanny said:


> That's really, really, really good advice Richard, and I thank you for it. As for myself, I don't have children or commitments in the states, and since I've never had children, I have saved up quite a sum of money. The only good thing about being married is I have someone to leave my money to if I pass, and the bad thing is if I get married, there may not be any money to leave anyone. I suppose if it were a long term GF I could still will her my money, but my siblings either don't need it, or don't deserve it. I guess it all comes down to trust in the end, and I have enough issues with trusting people already.


----------



## Yonina

I am planning to return to Thailand and retire in Hua Hin. But I have many questions I need help from expats who lives in HiaHin or other provinces in Thailand.I have an unusual problem. I am Thai a Thai born well educated, well brought up from Thai old tradition family. Went to live in London since 1970 become a very successful single woman British citizen . I now plan to retire in Hua Hin . I will not have problems in purchasing a villa / med . Insurance. But I don’t know where will be the best place to be? 
l kept the best of Thai cultures with me and enjoy the best of British in U.K. Lots of current things /activities in Thailand I am not approved of and will not except.
Would Hou Hin be the best place for me or kho samui, - need to be near first class hospital, neer my Thai relatives in Bangkok and Petchaburi - this one one of reason to return to Thailand. 
I read that Hua Hin town is full of rats as big as cat! and full of cockroaches !! ?
Flooded every year in rainy season. ?
I have not been visiting Thailand for the past 30 years. Lost geography completely. 
i do want to enjoy the best of Thai traditional culture and keep the best of British with me. And looking forward to a clean, healthy life styles in Thailand - is this a possible wish?? 
Any advice from expat would be much appreciated. 
i do enjoy life in Mediterranean and Europe only have little memories I did have good time on the beach in Suan Sone , Cha Amm with my aunts/ uncles when I was very young.


----------



## alford007

HondaGuy said:


> There are assisted living facilities in Thailand you could go live at.
> Here's a video showing one in Chiang Mai:


Does anyone have experience with this care resort for elderly? I understand this care resort in Chiang Mai also functions as a daily rental resort like a hotel, called Suansawan Resort.


----------



## bobjsim03857

Hi all,
I'm thinking of retiring to Thailand in a few years and insurance/aging concerns are something I'm concerned about too. I never see this brought up anywhere: Housemates? Specifically, a bunch of old geezers renting a house together, sharing expenses and looking out for one another, sharing the costs of visiting healthcare ladies?


----------



## Chrissippus

I have been retired in Thailand for ten years now. I have heard about shared living among expats, but I am not in touch so much with them. You could post your question at thaivisa.com where the expats are.


----------

